# 2007 Versa



## Martainia (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know why my new 2007 Nissan has the Check Engine light on approximately every 1000km? The code is PA200.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wrong section bro.


----------

